# Blade brush for the band saw



## Mark_f (Dec 15, 2014)

I had posted the construction of this as an edit on my band saw modifications but am posting it here, as I just finished it and for any who missed it and think , as I do, that this is worth an afternoon to make. It keeps the saw blade clean and the chips from building up in the saw hosing. If you are like me, I forget to look in there unless I am changing the blade and it gets really piled up with chips. This eliminates that problem. I have been told it may help increase blade life, but I can't verify that.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is the brush installed on my saw




	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is the completed assembly




	

		
			
		

		
	
 These are the main parts. The end cap and end plate are not shown because I hadn't made them yet.



Mark Frazier

.


----------



## PatMiles (May 13, 2015)

Way slick!
Future project.


----------



## GCM (May 21, 2015)

Great idea. It frustrates me when I cut ALU and the chips stuck to the blade. I started by just holding a piece of wood on the blade and it keeps the blade clean. Problem with that is that I need to stand there holding the piece of wood. Your patent is much better and hands free ;-)


----------



## thomas s (May 21, 2015)

Nice job Mark thanks for posting. thomas s


----------



## randyc (May 21, 2015)

Something that I've been meaning to make for years - that's a very nice implementation, Mark, way more elegant than anything that I had in mind !


----------



## FOMOGO (May 22, 2015)

Mark, is the brush riding directly on the teeth? I was thinking about using hard felt to run on both sides of the blade. What do you think. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Franko (May 22, 2015)

Nice work, Mark. My horizontal band saw has a similar brush, but the blade runs right in the center of it.


----------



## Mark_f (May 22, 2015)

FOMOGO said:


> Mark, is the brush riding directly on the teeth? I was thinking about using hard felt to run on both sides of the blade. What do you think. Thanks, Mike



Yes the brush rides on the teeth and the blade spins it. It only has to touch the blade to do its job. Don't put a lot of pressure on the brush. I think hard felt may work pretty well also.


----------



## Mark_f (May 22, 2015)

Franko said:


> Nice work, Mark. My horizontal band saw has a similar brush, but the blade runs right in the center of it.


I'm not sure what you mean exactly , but the center of the brush rides against my blade.


----------



## Franko (May 22, 2015)

That's what I meant, Mark. I changed blades on mine last night and noticed the blade has pressed a groove in the center from where it  has been riding. The blade sinks pretty far into the brush's wire bristles. Last night was the first time I opened the back and I found some chips in there, but not bad after using it for a year.

The brush holder on mine isn't near as pretty as the one you made.


----------



## Mark_f (May 22, 2015)

Franko said:


> That's what I meant, Mark. I changed blades on mine last night and noticed the blade has pressed a groove in the center from where it  has been riding. The blade sinks pretty far into the brush's wire bristles. Last night was the first time I opened the back and I found some chips in there, but not bad after using it for a year.
> 
> The brush holder on mine isn't near as pretty as the one you made.



yea, the brush lasts about a year. I just have the brush touch the blade enough to turn it. The brush lasts longer that way.


----------



## Franko (May 22, 2015)

I agree and I have no idea where to get a replacement brush. The brush on mine is not adjustable. It is sprung loaded mounted on a sheet metal bracket.


----------



## Mark_f (May 22, 2015)

Franko said:


> I agree and I have no idea where to get a replacement brush. The brush on mine is not adjustable. It is sprung loaded mounted on a sheet metal bracket.


I got a set of 4 brushes and used the 1 inch one. they have a 1/4" hole and come in a 1,2,3,4" set. I got from Northern Tool Co. for $2 a set.


----------

